# White Fluffy DMT vs. yellow lab DMT



## mixmaster1314 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have had two different DMT powder/crystals before.... some yellow shit I got from a friend probably made in a lab somewhere. and white fluffy stuff I made myself..

Does anyone know which is stronger? I feel like the yellow stuff was from trip experiences, but I didn't get to experiment with my batch of fluff like I wanted. My friend did however and had great trips.


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jul 23, 2011)

Well then obviously you can't do a comparison.

From what I understand yellow stuff should be less potent by weight, only just so from colour impurities.

I don't really want to guess how the impurities could effect the trip.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol they were probably both made in someone's house.


Sticky yellow D generally wasnt freezer preciped which means it still has some of the fat's and oils. 


White fluffy yellowish/white/beige deams is the best, def more potent.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 25, 2011)

Best Deem i ever had was rock hard and look like quartz or a milky crystal, 100 for a tenth it was very pure but to spendy for a real trip, dose's were in hundreths


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jul 25, 2011)

Doses for DMT are 20-60mg.

I don't doubt it was like a rock, but if your suggesting the dose was in the 0.00x g then it very likely wasn't DMT.

EDIT: Sorry, hundredths.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah you got some good Deems then... But 100 for 100mg? That's way way way way to expensive! 


People shouldnt sell deams.. They should just give it away!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 25, 2011)

i couldnt agree more. haha.


----------



## Haddaway (Jul 25, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Best Deem i ever had was rock hard and look like quartz or a milky crystal, 100 for a tenth it was very pure but to spendy for a real trip, dose's were in hundreths


 Yeah, a gram of DMT goes for 800-1000 around here. That's insane. I really need to make some DMT. That is some fast cash!


----------



## Haddaway (Jul 25, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Yeah you got some good Deems then... But 100 for 100mg? That's way way way way to expensive!
> 
> 
> People shouldnt sell deams.. They should just give it away!


That's how it goes. I agree with you 100%, but people become RICH off of it.


----------



## Tenner (Jul 25, 2011)

The yellowish DMT has fats in it and other alkaloids. I was told the yellow DMT is a more "earthly" feeling. I only had the yellowish kind though so this is someone elses information


----------



## mixmaster1314 (Jul 25, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> Yeah, a gram of DMT goes for 800-1000 around here. That's insane. I really need to make some DMT. That is some fast cash!


 WHATTT! jesus that wasnt hard to make at all.


----------



## asdf1 (Jul 26, 2011)

How much mhrb do you need to yeild a gram on a first time extraction.... Also how many doses on average in a gram?


----------



## Da'at (Jul 26, 2011)

I've heard 1% is average, but either my math is off, or that's wrong, because it just doesn't seem right. That would mean 100 grams mhrb would yield approximately 1 gram, which can't be right. Maybe it's .1%? Meaning you would need a kilo?

As far as doses go, I'm thinking you could have 200+ off a gram, assuming 50mg doses.

Edit, 20. LoL, my math sucks.


----------



## Swag (Jul 26, 2011)

asdf1 said:


> How much mhrb do you need to yeild a gram on a first time extraction.... Also how many doses on average in a gram?


"Our resources cite numbers ranging from .31% - .57%. There is one reference to 1% DMT content in Trout's Notes which simply states that there is a persistent counter-culture rumor that 1% DMT can be found from some sources, but no reference or verification has been found for the rumor." Citation: http://www.erowid.org/ask/ask.php?ID=75


----------



## Da'at (Jul 26, 2011)

Well will you look at that!


----------



## jcurry26 (Jul 26, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> Yeah, a gram of DMT goes for 800-1000 around here. That's insane. I really need to make some DMT. That is some fast cash!


That's insane considering it costs less than 100 to make over 10 grams!!! lol


----------



## jcurry26 (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12846

Here's one of many tek's for extracting DMT. There are many variations and one of the simplest I would look up is called STB. Straight to base. SUPER simple and if you keep doing "pulls" from your mixture you can get AT LEAST 3-5 grams of DMT from 1lb of MHRB. (mimosa hostilis root bark).

Definetly surf around on the above linked forum if anyone is interested in extracting DMT. It will have ALL the info necessary to do so in many different variations.


----------



## mixmaster1314 (Jul 26, 2011)

i had a half pound of MHRB... and we only pulled twice. stupid we were but we didnt have the time...

we probably yielded 1.5 grams.


----------



## 562FireK (Jul 26, 2011)

mixmaster1314 said:


> I have had two different DMT powder/crystals before.... some yellow shit I got from a friend probably made in a lab somewhere. and white fluffy stuff I made myself..
> 
> Does anyone know which is stronger? I feel like the yellow stuff was from trip experiences, but I didn't get to experiment with my batch of fluff like I wanted. My friend did however and had great trips.


Damn you've got two diff types, luck you!!


----------



## rastakolnikov (Jul 28, 2011)

> How much mhrb do you need to yeild a gram on a first time extraction.... Also how many doses on average in a gram?


 Yields from mhrb seem to generally be 0.5 - 1.5% so 200 grams of mhrb should yield 1-3 grams.

A gram will give you 20 x 50mg doses, 25 x 40mg doses etc..


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;kU1o-xKYkT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU1o-xKYkT0&feature=feedf[/video]


----------



## heir proctor (Jul 28, 2011)

My Dinner With Andre, very nice ANC.


----------



## JeremyGilbert (Aug 16, 2011)

swim thinks there is a distinct difference in the effects between the yellow/off-white spice and the white/clear glass looking spice. swim seems to prefer the yellow, but is still expirementing. 

once you have some yellow/off-white spice, re-crystalize it with some bestine. its really easy. but save some of the yellow/off-white so you can compare for yourself.


----------

